# Richmond, VA Riding



## Wing_Nut (Oct 17, 2006)

I live in Chesterfield County and am looking for 20-50 mile routes that aren't too dangerous. What's dangerous? That's a good one. As an intermediate rider I'm looking for something with a bit of shoulder if it's 45mph +


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

There's a very nice ride that starts (or you could finish) in the Stratford Hills Shopping Ctr on Forest Hill, rides down to Riverside Drive, along Riverside to Cherokee, Cherokee to Old Gun, and Old Gun to Robious. A lot of riding along the James, very nice, and some mean hills to boot. In particular, there's a 2-mile stretch of climbing from Old Gun up to Robious. You can ride in the neighborhoods south of Robious for some extra miles. Pleasant and challenging, and not too many cars.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Oct 17, 2006)

*Neighborhoods South of Robious*

Thanks, Harlond.

I live just south of Robious and currently ride those neighborhoods. I have been down Old Gun once and you are right about the hills. 

I will give this a try soon. Thanks


----------



## Brad2021hk (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm curious to see if there are any other suggestions. I picked up cycling after moving to California and never really did much riding in Virginia. I'm back home for 2 weeks and have a fixed/single speed bike. 

I'm looking for good places, preferrably east of Richmond, with limited climbing. Any ideas?


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

Well, just east of Richmond there are actually some pretty good hils, but farther east not so many. If you start from Dorey Park and go east, you should be on pretty decent roads, not too many cars.

Might also want to check here:

http://www.raba.org/updates.html


----------

